# Scalloped Corn



## SizzlininIN (Nov 15, 2004)

Help..........how do you make this.  Its one of hubbies favorites at Holiday time and mom always made it for him.  Mom was a good ole southern type of cook......simple.  I know it had cream corn, crackers, s & p and maybe an egg. 
I don't like scalloped corn so I have no clue how to make this.


----------



## Raine (Nov 15, 2004)

Scalloped Corn


Ingredients:

1/2 cup of dried breadcrumbs
3 tablespoons of butter
1/4 cup of chopped green onions
2 tablespoons of flour
1/4 teaspoon of dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon of paprika
Dash of black pepper
3/4 cup of milk
1 beaten egg
12-oz. can corn, drained

Melt 1 tablespoon of the butter in a medium skillet. Stir in the breadcrumbs and cook over medium heat until browned. Remove the breadcrumbs and set aside. Melt the remaining 2 tablespoons butter in the same skillet and add the onions and cook until tender. Stir in the flour, mustard, paprika and black pepper and cook, stirring constantly, until bubbly. Gradually add the milk and the egg and cook, stirring constantly, until the mixture comes to a boil and thickens. Stir in corn and cook until heated through. Remove to serving dish. Sprinkle with the breadcrumbs and serve.


----------



## Raine (Nov 15, 2004)

Baked Scalloped Corn

 2 Cans kernel corn
 2 Cans creamed corn
 4  eggs
 1/2  C. milk
  salt and pepper to taste
 1 Tsp. onion powder
  crackers
 1/2  C. butter

 In large casserole dish on bottom, put one can of
 regular corn, on top of that, one creamed corn. Crush a layer
 of crackers, then second can kernel corn and second creamed
 corn.
 Mix together eggs, milk, salt, pepper and onion powder;
 pour on top of corn. Push holes through with fork to let
 mixture seep through corn. Put large layer of crackers on top.
 Heat butter; pour on top. Bake for 1 hour at 400 degrees.


----------



## Raine (Nov 15, 2004)

Scalloped Corn

1 can cream style corn 
1 cup cracker crumbs 
2/3 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
1/4 cup onion, chopped 
1/2 cup celery, chopped 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
2 eggs, beaten 
2 tablespoons melted butter 
1 cup milk 


Combine all ingredients. Pour into greased 1 1/2 quart casserole dish. Bake at 350° for 50 to 55 minutes.


----------



## Raine (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is a favorite of ours, if you want to try something a little different.

Corn Pie   

Ingredients:
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
2 cups corn  (fresh, frozen, or canned)
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) butter, melted
1 cup milk
dash of pepper
dash of nutmet
1/2 teaspoon salt
1.  Beat eggs and sugar together.
2. Add flour, corn, butter, milk and seasonings.
3.  Pour into casserole dish and cover.  Bake for 45 minutes in a preheated 400 degree oven.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Rainee.....the 2nd one sounds more like something she would of made.  I'm going to try making it this week and have hubby taste test it   

Thanks for taking the time to type them out I know how time consuming that is and its much appreciated.


----------



## chez suz (Nov 17, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Here is a favorite of ours, if you want to try something a little different.
> 
> Corn Pie
> 
> ...



Rainee..this pie sounds great but I'm curious as to the texture as it has only 1Tbs. flour...is it very loose or pudding like?
Thanks


----------



## Raine (Nov 17, 2004)

Not loose or pudding like.  I'd say more like baked mac & cheese.


----------



## chez suz (Nov 17, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Not loose or pudding like.  I'd say more like baked mac & cheese.


it sounds great..thank you for your quick response.


----------

